# My second gun.



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

My father and I went out looking at guns the other day as we were both in the market for a sub-compact. I was looking for a XD sc .40 I could not find one. He decided on a .40 M&P sc, it was the first time I held one. I instantly fell in love, it felt so good in my hands. My jealousy was overwhelming so I decided to buy myself one this today. I have not shot mine yet but I am confident it will shoot just as nice as my dads does. 

I cant wait to try it out some more. Now I am in the market for a few accessories. I am sending in for my two clips but I would like to see what my options are for this thing. 
Thanks guys
c-kicks


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

C-Kicks said:


> I am sending in for my two *clips*:bio:


:smt033

Congrats on the purchase! Take a look at Galco, they have a good selection for the M&Pc. They offer the Summer Comfort for your pistol, which is a very popular holster, especially with members of this forum. Don't forget that a good belt is an important piece of the puzzle when putting together a carry configuration. Put some money into a nice gun belt, and you won't be disappointed. Personally, I like the Galco SB2 belt. There are a lot of options out there. Good luck with your search. :smt023

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG2.asp


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok I am new to this why is it magazines and not clips?
I looked at galco everything is back ordered. If I cant find anything else I will order what you sugested and wait for it. 

Thank you. 

Do they make an extended mag for it? I can not seem to find anything.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

C-Kicks said:


> Ok I am new to this why is it magazines and not clips?
> I looked at galco everything is back ordered. If I cant find anything else I will order what you sugested and wait for it.
> 
> Thank you.
> ...


A clip is a strip of metal that holds a number of rounds by their rims that are pushed into a built in Magazine in say a rifle. They are also called stripper clips.
A Magazine is a spring loaded box that may or may not be detatched from a pistol or rifle that suplies ammo to the chamber.
Clip sounds cool but MAG is the right term.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

C-Kicks said:


> why is it magazines and not clips?


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats on your M&P .:smt023


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info. 

Does anybody know about an extended mag for the M&P?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

C-Kicks said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Does anybody know about an extended mag for the M&P?


You can either stuff a standard length 17-round FS mag in, with or without a sleeve, or you can get an extended base-plate that holds the same 17 rounds in a 12-round magazine.

Sleeves: Custom Carry Concepts
Extensions: Arredondo Accessories

Enjoy the M&Pc.

Welcome to the evolution of the Dark-Side...

JW


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok I finally shot my M&Pc and I really like the gun. I noticed the shoe's on the mag can be removed. I have not pulled one off because I am concerned about how hard it would be to fix the spring. 

1. Will anything happen if I pop the shoe off?
2. Can I order just the shoe with the finger rest on it?


*I do not have a lot of expierence with guns. This is actulley the only compact gun I have ever shot. Is it normal while I shot when the slide comes back I can feel the slide hitting. The only other gun I have to compare to is an XDm and I dont feel it on that gun.

Thanks


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

http://www.copquest.com/ is a pretty good place to find a holster. I've bought a few there. I've also got some in this site.
http://www.copsplus.com/


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

I ordered a holster form http://www.gun-works.com/

I should get it this week.


----------

